

GoP selling 404 stickers - jbpadgett
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/10/27/gop-404-error

======
Aaronontheweb
Clever! Although 501 and 503 seem more appropriate.

~~~
ludwik
The fact that at least one HTTP numeric error code is well known among normal,
non-technical people is amazing enough.

